# Power X Feed Install binding, PM brand



## Janderso (Feb 9, 2019)

I bought the Precision Mathews Power X Drive for my Sharp LMV full size knee mill.
I was told all power feeds are pretty much the same.
I had to make it fit over the Servo brand it replaced. First time I used a lathe to cut tool steel. The needle bearing race from the old power feed fit the shaft but was too large (od) for the bearing on the PM. Had to jig up an arbor to hold the bushing while I reduced the od to size.
Anyway I installed everything and it works but I need to cut down the brass gear a bit, it’s too long.
I also need to shim something, haven’t figured out what yet. The handcrank binds if I tighten the locking ring for the .001”-100” measurement.
The kit came with a bunch of shins. If you know what to shim, please chime in.
I’ll spend some time on the net or YouTube to figure it out.
I’ll get it. Works good.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 9, 2019)

__





						Power Feeds
					





					www.servoproductsco.com
				







__





						Servo Type 150 Power Feed Parts - Industrial Control & Automation
					

Servo Type 150 Power Feed Parts



					icai-online.com
				







__





						Homepage
					

H&W Machine Repair and RebuildingSpecializing in Bridgeport Milling Machine Parts and Repairs Machine Parts and Accessories Link Services Link Machine Sales Link Since 1982 H&W Machine Repair & Rebuilding has been providing machinery sales, repairs, rebuilds, and parts for the metalworking...




					www.machinerypartsdepot.com
				



Those are the people I have used.
The power feeds come with shims for the various parts.  They need to be set up correctly to work correctly and not get damaged.  Jeff, I can help you with that project if you want, I installed a Servo power feed on my Millrite X axis, a fit it was never designed for:








						Millrite Power Feed Install
					

Long post, warning...  Here are the pics of the Servo power feed install:          Got this old power feed for free, and decided to adapt it to my Millrite.  Took it apart, cleaned it up, replaced some bearings and the switch/circuit breaker which had a broken toggle, lubed everything, and put...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 9, 2019)

The shims are to shim the dial so when you tighten the end nut it doesn't lock the Assy. Like what it sounds like it's doing. What was wrong with the servo brand that your replacing it. They do sell parts and are very reasonable.  The difference between drives is durability and torque they produce.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 9, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob,
This is not like anything you have seen. I know you could help and yes, I’ll take you up on your offer.
The support that comes with the unit will not work. I need to use the one that came with the mill. There is an extension that screws on the lead screw. I took photos and sent them to Matt at PM. He had never seen this set up before.
This will take some finesse.
I’ll take pics on Monday.
I won’t use it out of fear of damaging it.
We are close to a correct fit.
You gonna do the scraping class?
Thanks Bob.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 9, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> The shims are to shim the dial so when you tighten the end nut it doesn't lock the Assy. Like what it sounds like it's doing. What was wrong with the servo brand that your replacing it. They do sell parts and are very reasonable.  The difference between drives is durability and torque they produce.


The Servo, had missing parts and the bearing was shot. It worked but it was ugly.
I didn’t buy the low end, I chose middle of the road. The Servo brand was over $800 vs a more comfortable $325
The dial is locking up, yep you got it.
Thanks


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 9, 2019)

The table side of dial should have a shoulder on it. The shoulder is probably thinner than the dial so you will need to shim whatever thicknes from the dial shoulder to the back of the bevel gear. shims are also there for gear mess have you checked that.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 9, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> shims are also there for gear mess have you checked that.


Jeff, the bevel gear fit and all the end plays and preloads matter!  They need to be correct.  In my shop I have the information of how to do it.  It is also probably somewhere in the links I sent you above.  Do not guess about the fits, and you will need to have some good method of stopping the end thrust of the bevel gear toward the table handle.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 9, 2019)

I don’t know what to look for. If I back off the locking screw all works fine. Regarding gear mesh? It sounds quiet, no slip, moves both directions perfectly. The rapid feature works as designed. When you say, “gear mesh, have you checked that?”
I have no idea what to check, it’s assembled, not slipping.
The reason I say the brass geared prose cone part is too long, is because I have limited travel on the lead screw nut.
I can’t use the support that is supplied. The lead screw is too long.
This mill has extended supports for some reason. It makes the out of the box power feeds a custom fit. The lead screw will not allow for a standard install. In fact, there is a lead screw extension that was installed when I bought it. The Servo brand power feed is very similar to my replacement.
This is not your usual clone install.
See pic.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 9, 2019)

Bob,
I’m done. I won’t go any further until we get together.
I bow to your guidance sir.
Thank you!
Jeff


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 9, 2019)

There needs to be a specific amount of play between the two gears, with them mounted solidly in that position.  It must be done correctly.


----------

